# Edward's HT equipment



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Audio/Video:
Room: 13.6X23X8.....Sound insulated walls, solid core doors, live end, dead end, with bass trap under main seat platform, symmetrical heavy drapes and DVD storage, black out blinds.
Pre/Pro: Integra DTR 8.2 (drives rear centre channels)
Power Amp: Parasound HCA-2205A
DVD: Pioneer DV-563A
TV: Bell ExpressVu 6000
HTPC: SilverStone LC14M case w/Intel P4 3.0GHz cpu, ATI & M-Audio
Turntable: Systemdek IIX, Alphason Xenon MCS, Shure.
Power Conditioning: Monster Power Signature AVS2000 & HTPS7000
UPS: APC Smart Power 350 (projector)
EQ: Behringer FBD 1124P
MIC: Behringer ECM8000 - calibrated
Software: REW
Projector: BenQ PE8700+
Screen: 106" DaLite 1.3
Speakers: 7.1 Energy Veritas 2.4, centre and surrounds.
Sub: JL Audio f113
Remote: Philips iPronto TSi6400
Cables: Monster & Ultralink.
Lights: Lutron


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Edward,

Sweet system. Any pics?


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Otto said:


> Hi Edward,
> 
> Sweet system. Any pics?


Dude, that is one insane IB! You've got some really good quality stuff yourself, Vandensteen, Thorens,.....crazy wiring  I'll post up some pics.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, Edward. Speaking of pics, I need some new ones up myself... Things have changed!


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Posted up some pics


----------

